
Hungry Trolls - exolymph
https://www.sonyaellenmann.com/2019/02/hungry-trolls.html
======
austincheney
Trolling is enabled by people who define anything disagreeable or challenging
(negative) as trolling. Some people like to be challenged because they want to
know how they are wrong, but that cannot happen if the only valued commodity
is harmony.

